# Maracyn 1 and 2



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I understand Maracyn 1 and 2 help treat bacterial infections on fish, but I'm always hearing about how maracyn 1 treats postive gram bacteria and how maracyn 2 treats negative gram bacteria.

Could someone explain what negative and postive gram bacteria is please, and how or when I know which one a fish could have or get?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

What kind of diesase are you treating/plan to get it for? I think you can usually do a little internet research and find out what kind it is. I used to know a bunch, but I'd be afraid to explain for fear I've probably forgotten details.:roll:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Right now, none, seeing as I'm treating Phoebe with kanaplex and after that I'll treat her for the velvet. I just want to know because I'm assembling my betta aid kit, and I think that'd be pretty useful to have on hand, especially since in a few weeks I'll start getting girls for my sorority and I'll have to qt them for a month to keep a look out for possible illnesses to be treated.

I'm just curious so that I'll have the proper information when i need it.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Good job! Being prepared for diesases is one of the best things you can do for your fish. Hopefully, with good water quality, you wont have to use your meds often, but even experts get sick bettas.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks. I know clean water typically does the trick, but it's aways good to be prepared.

If anyone has the answer, please tell


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Short answer....gram negative and gram positive bacteria just refer to the type of bacteria by gram stains and the medication that is effective in the treatment-lots of different bacteria/pathogens- both good and bad that are in the water, on the fish, inside the fish...not every antibiotic will be effective against every bacteria/pathogen-just as antibiotics can't tell the difference between good and bad bacteria/pathogens- so antibiotics kill all of them-good and bad that the antibiotic is designed to kill-be it gram neg or gram pos bacteria-this often includes the good bacteria that is responsible for the nitrogen cycle, the antibodies that keep the fish and water healthy...etc.....

Gram negative bacteria is the most common bacteria that infect freshwater fish

Over use and miss uses of antibiotic can cause more harm than good-pathogen build/develop resistant-the antibiotic kill the good pathogens....etc....and soon resistant is developed and the antibiotic are no longer effective in the long term and the fish is even more compromised because nothing will work

Using antibiotic "just because" often causes more harm than good for both the fish and the environment 

Don't use antibiotic unless you have a firm diagnosis and know what you are treating-use the antibiotic for the right reason, duration and dosage

Antibiotics have a short shelf life and its not recommended to keep them on hand...waste of money and time-if they are not kept properly they can go bad and/or be ineffective or weakened to the point that it can make the bad pathogen stronger/resistant and by killing the good pathogens that kill the bad pathogens

Best treatment is Prevention
Most common cause of health problems is environment related, Poor water quality/husbandry
Best medication is-clean dechlorinated water and water changes

Freshwater fish thrive with fresh water
To be a good keeper of fish you must first be a good keeper of water....


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you for the information OFL . It sounds like instead of getting what I need just in case, I should wait until something pops up that clean water and or salt won't take care of before getting it. Lol, I guess I'm just a bit paranoid after all that happened with my first sorority attempt, so this attempt I want to do everything perfectly right.


----------

